# what kind of cichlid is this



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I just got this fish. unfortunately the fish store didn't have the type / name on the receipt it just says african cichlid . Any help is appreciated


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

May get a quicker response if you post in the unidentified section.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I re-posted in the unidentified section. haven't got very many replies. Here is another picture. Any idea?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I can't really make out the colors in any of the pics.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

Sorry, It's been very hard to get a good pic of him. He is so dark I can't see much color in the body the top of the dorsal fin is yellow. the bottom is white. there are small yellow/gold oval parks on the gills.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

Is this better?


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks like a male Auratus


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

thanks !


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

Does this help?


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

Here is a better picture. I hope someone can id this critter:


----------

